
Digital Logic Design: A high-level overview - PascLeRasc
https://github.com/PedramPejman/Digital-Logic-Design
======
erichocean
_Code: The Hidden Language of Computer Hardware and Software_ [0]

My kids enjoyed this book, similar topic, but fairly playful in how it was put
together and an extremely gentle introduction without actually shying away
from how things actually work. It's hard to imagine a reader not coming away
with a much better understanding of what computing is all about. It starts at
gates and works up to actual (machine) code at the end of the book. Very good
diagrams throughout.

Despite being from 2000, I don't think it's become outdated. I'd love it if
there was a sequel that covered putting things together with a cheap FPGA.

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-Computer-Hardware-
Softwa...](http://www.amazon.com/Code-Language-Computer-Hardware-
Software/dp/0735611319)

------
cushychicken
This is pretty good, but I feel like the gate level foundations of these
concepts - AND, OR, XOR, NOT - is really crucial to getting a fuller
understanding of what's happening in this overview.

That's what really pulled back the veil on system architecture for me, at
least.

~~~
manyxcxi
I was thinking the same. It's pretty nice how this useful info is so readily
available these days to anyone with an interest.

I was in my second or third year of University before I was introduced to
anything like this in any meaningful way. A 13 year old me would've loved to
have stumbled on a GeoCities page with this.

~~~
cushychicken
I did a bunch of classes on VHDL in college and have thought about blogging
about them as a refresher and a way to introduce digital building blocks to
people who come from coding backgrounds. It's one of those subjects where,
once you see the basics, you realize that the system as a whole is
fundamentally very simple - it just happens to be running really, really fast.

I always felt very behind in college because I didn't know anything about
electricity or programming or radio. Digital logic was refreshing because it
was one of the areas that pretty much nobody knew about.

------
DanGarcia595
As a student tasked with designing a 16 bit RISC machine complete with
keyboard and display, I found this to be a great way of introducing the
material.

